# Nissan 240sx Formula D Drift Demo



## bhop

D200 + Sigma 70-200 f/2.8


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan

sweet photo bro.


----------



## polymoog

Nice composition, the car has somewhere to go


----------



## 250Gimp

NIce panning!!


----------



## twozero

250Gimp said:


> NIce panning!!



agreed! you got the car tack-sharp! I love how the red pops!


----------



## bhop

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## twozero

I went to a Formula D event at Atlanta Motor Speedway a few years ago, it was a ton of fun, but there was no where that I could get close enough for close-ups.

The part of the track that they held the event at was one of the higher speed chicanes and it had plenty of gravel before the barriers...


----------



## bhop

twozero said:


> I went to a Formula D event at Atlanta Motor Speedway a few years ago, it was a ton of fun, but there was no where that I could get close enough for close-ups.
> 
> The part of the track that they held the event at was one of the higher speed chicanes and it had plenty of gravel before the barriers...



Yeah, it helps to be part of the media. :cheers:  Before I got my industry connection, I would always have fences in my way, or security wouldn't let me bring in my 'good' camera + lenses.


----------



## Daki_One

nice wooooork!!


----------



## boogschd

weeeeeeeeeeeee!  

nice shot


----------

